# Διότι αν δεν δαμάσουν τις αγορές...



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

*Οι Γερμανοί Σοσιαλδημοκράτες δεσμεύονται να δαμάσουν την αγορά*
[...] «Η εποχή του ριζοσπαστισμού της αγοράς έχει παρέλθει. Η ιδεολογία των συντηρητικών και των νεο-φιλελεύθερων ότι οι αγορές φροντίζουν για το κοινό καλό και αυξάνουν από μόνες τους την ευημερία... θάφτηκε κάτω από τα ερείπια της παγκόσμιας χρηματοοικονομικής καταστροφής», αναφέρεται σε ένα προσχέδιο που θα συζητήσει σήμερα Δευτέρα 4 Μαρτίου η εκτελεστική επιτροπή του SPD, ενώ υπογραμμίζεται πως η Ευρώπη πρέπει να είναι στην εμπροσθοφυλακή νέων ρυθμίσεων της αγοράς με τις οποίες θα δαμαστούν οι χρηματοοικονομικές αγορές.

Το SPD ελπίζει ότι η αριστερή στροφή του, την οποία προκάλεσε η στροφή της Μέρκελ προς το κέντρο, και οι αυξανόμενες αιχμηρές επιθέσεις του εναντίον των εξουσιών των μεγάλων τραπεζών θα το βοηθήσουν να κερδίσει ξανά ψηφοφόρους που εγκατέλειψαν το κόμμα στις εκλογές του 2009, όταν το ποσοστό του έπεσε στο μεταπολεμικά ιστορικό χαμηλό του 23%.

Στο προσχέδιο του προγράμματός του το SPD επαναλαμβάνει τα σχέδιά του να χωρίσει τον τομέα λιανικής και επενδύσεων των τραπεζών και δηλώνει πως θέλει να ρυθμίσει το σκιώδες τραπεζικό σύστημα, να απαγορεύσει τα κερδοσκοπικά χρηματοοικονομικά προϊόντα και να υποχρεώσει τις συναλλαγές των παραγώγων να γίνονται σε ρυθμισμένες πλατφόρμες.

Το κόμμα αναφέρει επίσης πως θέλει να περιορίσει τις συναλλαγές υψηλής συχνότητας και να επιβάλει ελάχιστες περιόδους κατοχής στην πρακτική η οποία περιλαμβάνει διάφορες αυτόματες συναλλαγές που βγάζουν χρήματα από μικροσκοπικές κινήσεις των τιμών και οι οποίες έχουν επικριθεί για την πρόκληση αστάθειας στην αγορά. [...]
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=501166

Πρόσθεσα στον φίλο που μου το έστειλε:
[...] πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βρει το SPD διεθνείς συμμάχους γι' αυτά, αμέσως αμέσως τον Ομπάμα, τους Εργατικούς με το Σίτι και τον Ολάντ. Αλλιώς, θα μείνουν να φωνάζουν μονάχοι τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι ετοιμάζουν τις κόκκινες γραμμές τους για τους μετεκλογικούς συνασπισμούς, καθώς είναι από τώρα ορατό το ενδεχόμενο μετεκλογικής ακυβερνησίας και στη Γερμανία. (Από τώρα; Ναι, από τώρα.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Ξετσουτσούνισε άλλωστε και το κόμμα του μάρκου.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξετσουτσούνισε άλλωστε και το κόμμα του μάρκου.


Χα! "Ξετσουτσούνισε" σημαίνει "ξεμύτισε", ε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Χα! "Ξετσουτσούνισε" σημαίνει "ξεμύτισε", ε;


Ναι, και περιλαμβάνει λίγο και την έννοια της αναίδειας, του θράσους.


----------

